# Bad-Request - Was ist falsch?



## Sven (10. Jan 2008)

Hallo!
Ich bekomme folgende Fehlermeldung, wenn ich auf die entsprechende Seite gehe:



400 Bad Request
Request[/SchreibenAction] does not contain handler parameter named action



Habt ihr eine Idee wo ich da den Parameter action vergessen haben könnte?


----------



## maki (11. Jan 2008)

> Habt ihr eine Idee wo ich da den Parameter action vergessen haben könnte?


Klar, im Request.


----------



## Leroy42 (14. Jan 2008)

maki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> > Habt ihr eine Idee wo ich da den Parameter action vergessen haben könnte?
> 
> 
> Klar, im Request.


*LOL*


----------

